# My Cubing Website



## DemCubes (Jan 10, 2018)

Hey Guys!
So for a school project, I decided to make a website on how to solve the 3x3, 2x2 and the Pyraminx along with other topics. For the project, I need to evaluate the success of my website based on a rubric created by the teacher, so it would be helpful if some of you can review the website and provide me with feedback along with any technical issues you faced while browsing through the website.
Website link- solvingthecube.ml
Thank you!
P.S- My website is optimized for a laptops and computers


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jan 10, 2018)

Didn't you already make this thread in the Off-topic discussion?


----------

